# Evil Empress



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2014)

Some pics 

View attachment Evil Empress 006.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 007.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 008.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 009.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 010.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 011.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 012.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 013.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 014.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 015.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 016.jpg


View attachment Evil Empress 017.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2014)

Beautiful plants Duck. So nice to have you back.  Nice shots.


----------



## Locked (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking good pc. Been awhile since I have seen you around. Hope all is well.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 18, 2014)

:clap:

great shots there pcduck. :aok: so frosty....:hubba:


----------



## robertr (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice buds Duck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2014)

Gorgeous frosty buds there duck.  What kind of high do you get from her?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 19, 2014)

Those are great pics, duck! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2014)

@The Hemp Goddess .... They are still in the tent. They have a bit to go yet.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 20, 2014)

:clap:   :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 20, 2014)

quack


----------



## tcbud (Mar 20, 2014)

Inspiring!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 20, 2014)

They look great.    Good to see you ducky.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2014)

Didn't know it was your first run with her.  She sure looks frosty and good.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks THG.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 25, 2014)

quack


----------



## Jericho (Oct 19, 2015)

Well most the oldies i knew seem to be on this thread. PcDuck your bud is still looking dank mate.

Hai to all that see this :banana:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 19, 2015)

Ohh, nice.. I never got to see this thread. 

Good stuff PC :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome back Jericho, been awhile. Nice of you to pop in


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2015)

Fun to see this, i remember thinking when i first saw one of those pics that it looked like you poured sugar on the plant. frosty i guess.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 22, 2015)

Inspiring the first time.

Breathtaking this time.

The smoke report has to be smokin'


----------



## Jericho (Oct 23, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Welcome back Jericho, been awhile. Nice of you to pop in



Thanks pcduck. Looks like i have missed allot. Cant wait to get the old tent up and try get some plants looking like this.


----------

